# Never feel like I'm done in the bathroom



## tmar89 (Apr 11, 2004)

One of the worst parts about this IBS is that I never feel done. I'll go to the bathroom fine, and feel finished. I could even sit on the bowl for another 10 minutes and nothing happens. But when I leave the bathroom and are about to go do something, I feel the bowel pressure again and have to go. This happens anywhere from 3-7 times in a span of an hour or so. It's so frustrating because right when I want to leave, I'm about to go out the door and I feel the pressure and have to go. And I definitely have to go because alot will come out. I just can't seem to have a good, full bowel movement and be done with it. I try massaging my bowels and forcing it all down and out, but it just never works under anxiety. Any pointers out there?


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Do you get a lot of liquid with this or is it mostly just not very compact poop? You might find some combination of the Calcium, soluble fiber, and/or Questran useful in binding this up. I have been pretty well free of any of this for about 8 years with a flavonoid supplement. Each of these helps some of us with this problem.Mark


----------



## tmar89 (Apr 11, 2004)

overitnow said:


> Do you get a lot of liquid with this or is it mostly just not very compact poop? You might find some combination of the Calcium, soluble fiber, and/or Questran useful in binding this up. I have been pretty well free of any of this for about 8 years with a flavonoid supplement. Each of these helps some of us with this problem.Mark


I drink alot of water, but this is mostly in the morning. Every morning I have gas which is mostly just alot of air passing in my system. I've been put on Colestid in the past which really binds me up and makes it worse. I end up having little "poop balls" that increase the frequency of my bathroom trips. It usually starts off as a good consistency but as the movements get more frequent in the span of a few minutes or over an hour, it loosens up. Obviously, I'm passing stool that is not ready to be expunged because of the anxiety and the over acting stomach muscles.


----------



## nrep (Jun 19, 2007)

tmar89 said:


> I drink alot of water, but this is mostly in the morning. Every morning I have gas which is mostly just alot of air passing in my system. I've been put on Colestid in the past which really binds me up and makes it worse. I end up having little "poop balls" that increase the frequency of my bathroom trips. It usually starts off as a good consistency but as the movements get more frequent in the span of a few minutes or over an hour, it loosens up. Obviously, I'm passing stool that is not ready to be expunged because of the anxiety and the over acting stomach muscles.


I am the same way. let me know if you find something that works for you.


----------



## 19837 (Mar 27, 2006)

RAJ , regular memberI have exactly the same problem that you describe. I am seeing my GI specialist tomorrow. Will let you know. I also have severe cramps especially after bowel movements. The urge to have a bowel movement with no results is most annoying.


----------



## daveg (Jun 27, 2007)

This is my exact problem, please let me know if you find anything out.


----------



## Haunted (Mar 29, 2007)

Like all of you, I also have this problem. It's one of my main symptoms. I think it would be safe to dub this "incomplete evacuation." If I take metamucil, it will just make me have to keep going back even more often. Even though I get more out when I take it, I'm still not sure it's worth it with all the extra gas and bathroom trips. Life would be near perfect if I could just have one complete BM every day.


----------



## tmar89 (Apr 11, 2004)

Haunted said:


> Life would be near perfect if I could just have one complete BM every day.


Amen


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

And I'll second that!


----------



## 22395 (Apr 16, 2007)

I've asked the same question on several of the incomplete evacuation forums, and haven't gotten an answer:Is it normal to have some stool remaining in the rectum after a bowel movement??Or, is this totally outside what's 'normal'?Thanks,Evelyn


----------



## AIRPLANE (Mar 15, 2004)

I've also had incomplete evacuation for many years-even when I had violent diarrhea for the first several years, and had pounding pelvic pain pretty much 24-7. I currently don't exactly have diarrhea but sometimes border on it or have two different kinds of stools at the same time. If I take psyllium, even if I drink lots of water (usually 2 or 3 240z bottles a day plus two glasses when I take the fiber), then I get dry hard to pass stools. Often I will be walking around and feel like I won't make it to the bathroom on time and then when I get there sometimes the urge is greatly reduced or disappears entirely. Or I will go and think I'm done and then need to return several more times, sometimes in very short succession or spread over several hours. My bladder often acts the same way-I almost don't make it to the bathroom but when I get there I have very little to get rid of. I always thought I had lax pelvic muscles but after my defecography today the doctor once again said my muscles were too tight and didn't relax enough and recommended physical therapy with biofeedback. I'm going to contact a physical therapist who specializes in this. My insurance covers physical therapy but not biofeedback so I would have to pay out-of-pocket and am thinking I'll start with physical therapy and go from there but I'll see what they say.If necessary, I'll pay the $40.00 per 15-minute session for the biofeedback.At any rate, this is all very confusing as for years I was told to do Kegels which actually tightens the muscles and was supposed to strengthen them. I did read 'A Headache in the Pelvis' book which does go into detail about this complex problem. It is difficult to figure out because on the one hand I can understand that you don't want to tense your muscles while at the same time you need to tense these same muscles to avoid incontinence or passing gas, which is essentially the same thing as doing Kegels, so it's difficult to figure out exactly how the therapy and biofeedback would work. I have read of a few people on this site who seemed to think it does work.At any rate, the doctor I saw said that having stool left in the rectum as well as difficult bowel movements can be the result of pelvic floor dysfunction. So, maybe in some cases it is normal. I'm not aware of any other causes but suppose there could be. Only one I can think of is a rectocele and I do have a small one but this isn't the main cause in my case. Possible nerve damage could do it as well, I would guess. I used to think it was a circulatory problem in the area but would always get a blank look from the physician when I'd mention that.


----------

